# Crazy weather



## brooke

Another year, another morel season. Anyone have any theories about our continuing winter pattern and the effect it'll have on morels? Obviously, the cool temps will delay the start of the season. Will the extra snow help moisten up the ground for spring? That's my hope, at least.


----------



## stuntman steve

I like the rain were getting, forcast shows warmer weather in a couple weeks. First find was 4/27 last year that won't be the case this year.


----------



## schrooming nana

Just please let it only rain, I have never found a snow morel but this may be the year it may happen, lol hope not


----------



## springpeepers

Schrooming Nana~I hear you on the snow morel nice slow warm up this year. I am hoping the rain will give us a great season


----------



## schrooming nana

I'm with you on that SpringPeepers, if the morel season is as good as the maple season was, I'm gonna be in morel heaven,.


----------



## springpeepers

It really is exciting~I am in Northern Indiana so we are thinking maybe end of this week or next.


----------



## schrooming nana

With all the snow here in Minnesota still, (I think we are entering the ice era), so can't even hope when they will come out of deep freeze.


----------



## springpeepers

That was funny....ice age....you gave our family a chuckle


----------



## schrooming nana

OOHHHH!!!! The calm before the storm, the moisture will be good for the mushrooms, If keep telling myself that enough the snow we will get tonight won't hurt so bad.


----------



## schrooming nana

Only in Minnesota the Land of Ten Thouusand seasons and they all can happen in the SAME week. LOL Little hard to think of getting into the spirit and look out the window and see crap weather like this. Will it ever end????


----------



## sns

5" of snow yesterday and it's snowing now. Last year we were finding them 2 weeks ago...Don't see how they appear for at least another 2 weeks.
I think I am going to put the xmas tree back up.


----------



## cwboymn1

I am taking a gamble on Memorial weekend, I took off work and will be hunting for 6 days….hope the snow melts by then in SE MN


----------



## sarahrose

Last year I found them in the twin city areas on the 1st of may!!! I am going to come up to MN the week of the 19th...hopefully by then I will find a few lbs to give to all my shroom loving friends who love my gifts to them each year at this time..) AZ had crazy weather this year too...we actually had SNOW in Phoenix!!! peoples trees died, pipes in pools burst.....it was awful!! All the added moisture could not hurt at all.....wasn't last year a bad year for most of the state due to the dryness??


----------



## brooke

Yeah, we were in a drought going into last winter. I glanced at Paul Douglas' blog the other day and he said this latest batch of snow pushed us out of the drought. I'm kind of hoping the moisture keeps up (although in a warmer, rainier format).


----------



## brooke

On a totally unrelated note, can anyone tell me how to change the profile pictures on here? I've looked around in my profile settings, but I just can't seem to find the place to edit it. As much as I'm amused by my little cranky green cartoon man, I feel like it adds a surly element to my otherwise un-surly posts.


----------



## growfindexplore

Actually, this time last year we weren't in a drought, that didn't start until later. We had good rains which helped when the drought did hit, farmers still had record corn crops here, and in Missouri they were devastated by the drought.

Last years season was basically over in / near the cities May 12th. This year May 12th will be the start.


----------



## brooke

Ah, I interpreted Sarah's post differently than you, Austin. When I said "going into last winter," I meant October/November 2012. 

I don't remember the official moisture standings from last spring, but it was a good year for us for finding morels. I do remember a lot of people on this board saying it was a bad year for them though.


----------



## allmaneaglesfan

I'm thinking about heading to Minnesota on the 19th do you guys think that's to soon? Around Rockford Houston area


----------



## dried up shroom

One thing I heard from meteorologists was that with the ground thawed and the amounts of snow we had this spring, it really helped the ground moisture because it seeps in slower. 60's and 70's this week for the most part. Perfect conditions. Last year we had all that moisture early and than BAM 90 degrees and everything dried up. Morels do not like that sudden change, especially to dry and 90. Good luck everyone, it is looking to be a good season.


----------



## cowgirlcaddy

Where about are you searching in SE MN Cwboymn1? I am hoping to find a few soon too!


----------



## sarahrose

I sure hope I find something the week I'm in MN..... If the weather does what it says it will do right now I should be spot on for timing...) the thrill of the hunt is soooo exciting for me! It's like finding gold or treasure!


----------



## growfindexplore

Went to a known mushroom stump today to see if the Pheasant's Back I've found there the previous 2 years had started. It has. Just. For comparison, it was much farther along last year on April 1st than this year on May 6th. It took until April 19th for it to be 12" across (currently just pinning / fruiting), and I started finding morels on April 21st.


----------



## sarahrose

Hmmmm.... That post of your isn't too encouraging Austin.....:-(( its the only week I can come.... I can also cancel the ticket and shoot for next year too.... It's not like I'm going to die from not getting to hunt morels..... It's just fun for me.... I guess as the date gets closer I can decide what to do.


----------



## growfindexplore

I missed what dates you landed on.


----------



## sarahrose

My ticket is for the 19th..... Then going home the 23rd..... Gives me 3 whole days to hunt.....I wish I had more time, but my sons last day of school is the 24th and I want to be home for that...... AZ gets out earlier than MN


----------



## barnaclestorm

Sarah, not sure what part of Minnesota you will be in, but the TC metro will have morels by then, no doubt about it. I fully intend to be picking by the 12th in the Lakeville area.


----------



## growfindexplore

19th you should be okay, better if you can head south a bit. The 12th definitely feels early, especially locally, but who knows.


----------



## sarahrose

I used to live in the WBL area.... So all my spots are within about 20 miles of there.....my mom told me this morning that my sister is getting dandelions in her yard already.... She lives in Ramsey..... They were not opened yet.....


----------



## brooke

I've seen a handful of dandelions around St. Paul. Just the plants, no flower buds. Not very many plants, either - not in mass quantity yet.

The patch of ostrich ferns in our yard is waking up. We've got a couple fiddleheads here and there. Not very tall yet - the tallest is about 2.5."


----------



## pjohnsmith

Hello 
, I am new to this and am wondering what kind of weather morels like and if its too early to search out the river valley in the TC?


----------



## cwboymn1

pjohnsmith...I was out hiking and looking the past 2 days and haven't found anything yet, give it another week or so and we should start seeing them I am I bet.


----------



## supershroomery

I'm completely green to morel hunting, although the last two years or so I've been doing a lot of reading and envying the finds of others. This year I'm going to get a little more serious and give hunting a real try. Yesterday I was out with my two girls at a local park, and I found an area that fits the bill as a pretty good spot to look. Next week we'll go back and check it out again for mushrooms. 

There's also property behind me, acres of big hardwood forest. I've been trying to get a hold of the owners of the property, with no luck. I was hoping that they'd be okay with me taking a look in that forested area. I doubt anyone has been in there in a really long time.


----------



## nnielsen83

im going out this weekend around lanesboro, although i dont think we will see any until memorial day i will post back if we get anything


----------



## schrooming nana

Well if I was a morel in Minnesota today I would stay well hidden!! The sun was shining and it was snowing, I wanted to go into hidding myself, Still after work I quick check a local spot, nothing, smart morel, lol!!!


----------



## shroomtrooper

101 degrees, wow. What is this going to do. With the rain coming this weekend ( I hope to god ) picking time is right around the corner. That being said, Indiana is peaking now, which normally I think would be a week and a half away, but this is not a normal year.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Rain, much needed rain is in the weekend forecast. Things should be looking good.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Laying in bed with the windows open, I could here them pop. Rain and thunder, wow, I am getting excited.


----------



## sarahrose

Seems I may need to bring rain gear.. It doesn't rain much where I live now, so being in the rain will be nice for me.... So calming...)


----------



## schrooming nana

Hubby calls me at work this morning, all I hear is "POP POP POP POP" AND HANGS UP


----------



## schrooming nana

As I got a hold of the hubby later all he could say was the morels were coming out of the ground so fast all he could hear was POP POP POP... lol Just had to share he thinks I'm nuts but after that call I wonder who really is.


----------



## buckthornman

I hope the pop pop was mushrooms and not lightning Nana. 8-O


----------



## buckthornman

Gonna be a groovy week of pickin. O back to the buckthorn scitchity scratchaty o how I can,t wait.


----------



## schrooming nana

OHHH that was the beautiful sounds of morels popping, Can't wait for my next days off!!! Will be pulling ticks for sure but the fry pan is lonely, so are the steaks, need to remedy that.


----------



## buckthornman

Yep nana stuck at work. Half day tomorrow then 2wks of pickin. I'm going crazy. Can just about feel em pushin through the cracks...lovin the humidity.waiting waiting o I think one just jumped lol.


----------



## buckthornman

I hope people are out lookin cuz they are a comin. Them wiley rascally fungis. O fungi o fungi can't wait to smell you and touch you and call you dinner.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Sararose you better bring rain gear, and a big mesh bag.


----------



## buckthornman

And some welding gloves for that friendly buckthorn.


----------



## buckthornman

Schroomtrooper you ever make your own cream of morel and freeze it. Mmmm good.


----------



## buckthornman

S Trooper I like a Mesquito net for the hat and one for the fungi works good cost is a 1$ a piece local wallyworld.


----------



## buckthornman

Can't wait for some ticks I mean pics of this years pick.


----------



## sarahrose

Got my rain gear packed.... Permethrin laden clothing, bags, and a positive attitude!!! Not going to let the rain scare me away!!!


----------



## shroomtrooper

Well MR Buckthornman I have never tried Morels ala cream sauce, but I will now, sounds good. And as far as bugs, I am trying Permathrin this year with a side of deep woods off. Says Permithrin will kill ticks that crawl on you. Can I call you bucky


----------



## buckthornman

Mr.Thorn if your nasty.Just remember to make it with real cream you can always dillute it later. Bucky is fine. And Sara gettem by the stem girl thx for making the journey.


----------



## buckthornman

Why buy cream of mushroom when you can have cream of morel all winter long. Over long grain personally hand harvested wild rice. O what a life I live. Just finished processing maple syrup o whoa is me.


----------



## shroomtrooper

Your living the life Bucky. America god bless.


----------



## buckthornman

Yes Ms.Trooper I believe I may be. Thank you Lord. The last will be first and the first will be last. And don,t worry about the sliver in my eye when I,m starring back at the plank in yours. 2 of my favs rt now.


----------

